# Technical help



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

I can't seem to upload pics from my iPhone to ogf. Used to work every time now it say on every one " not a valid image file" anyone know why this is/how to fix it?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I had that problem. Deleted the app and re-downloaded it. Logged in and it worked

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

FISHIN216 said:


> I had that problem. Deleted the app and re-downloaded it. Logged in and it worked
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Remember after step.one delete the app don't follow step two..re download the app .. just kidding hahaha 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> I had that problem. Deleted the app and re-downloaded it. Logged in and it worked
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks Justin! It worked!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

nforkoutfitters said:


> Thanks Justin! It worked!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Well....
..than start showing these steelhead honey.hole shots...I wanna know where dawsons.and Leroy's landing.meet to.dump into lake.Erie 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

OGF has an app?


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

monkfish said:


> OGF has an app?


Yes Jim it's outdoor hub campfire


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

salmon king said:


> Well....
> ..than start showing these steelhead honey.hole shots...I wanna know where dawsons.and Leroy's landing.meet to.dump into lake.Erie
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire









. 

Here you go! Honey hole #1


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Oh man, iust isn't the same without that dude around.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

nforkoutfitters said:


> View attachment 69402
> .
> 
> Here you go! Honey hole #1
> ...




posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

salmon king said:


> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire











That better?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

nforkoutfitters said:


> View attachment 69443
> 
> 
> That better?
> ...









better? ?? You don't remember our whole trip together...??? That's okay I wont say where it was

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

